
Ask HN: Friends teen brother died. How to get into his computer? - LifeQuestioner
Hey guys.<p>So my friends brother passed a few years ago =(. Under really sad circumstances.<p>Anyway, the police returned the laptop after 4 years to the family. But didn&#x27;t tell them how to get in.<p>It&#x27;s a windows 7 laptop. We know what half his password was.<p>The family have been devestated on this over years  - and really want to firstly, check to see if there&#x27;s any pictures on there of him. And secondly, to use it for their own to always be able to remember him when they&#x27;re on it!<p>Any ideas as to how to get past the admin password? :(
======
akulbe
Insert Linux live CD of your choice, mount drive, see if you can read stuff?

That'd be my first thought.

------
devnonymous
Umm, not what you asked about but you could use a Linux live usb/cd to boot
the laptop and explore the disk?

I'd highly recommend using Google or SO for such questions. HN is hardly the
right place for this.

